# How many mascara's do you own?



## Strawberrymold (Nov 24, 2009)

Just curious as to how many mascara's everyone keeps around at one time. What prompted this you ask? Digging though the mascara drawer and realizing that I may have a problem and may need to seek professional help. I just like mascara though... and if it is new and sounds amazing I simply must have it!

Anyone else share my addition?

Oh and I currently own 21


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 24, 2009)

I only have one at a time. I don't use it enough to warrant it, honestly (I'm not a "put on my face everyday" kind of person).

You're supposed to throw out mascaras after 3 months, anyhow, because of all the bacteria that grows in the tube once you use it.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 24, 2009)

Not very many. Most of the times just one really. I have lots af other makeup but mascaras should be thrown out every 3 months, and mostly I also think they get dry and not as effective after that time, so I more or less just have one mascara and stick to it. Sometimes I have more, but that is normallly because I bought one that I didn't like, and then went got another one instead.

At the moment I actually have two because I found out, that a combination of Imju Fiberwig and a volumizing mascara underneath gives incredible lashes. And I also have a Shiseido Mascara Base. Does that count as a mascara?


----------



## Strawberrymold (Nov 24, 2009)

A lot of my mascara's are bases or for layering. I tend to wear a different mascara everyday though so even though the don't last that long I do tend to get through them.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 24, 2009)

I currently have four layering around: Lancome Hypnose (this one is my HG), a Bourjois one (testing this), CG Lash Blast (my everyday) and a CG Eyelight for hazel eyes (also testing...me no likey)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 24, 2009)

I just have one at a time. I used to have a ton, but then it seemed pointless when I had to toss them out after 3 months.


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 24, 2009)

I only have 2. I use my MK Ultimate Mascara all the time. I have a Covergirl one at my desk just in case.


----------



## nikkic (Nov 24, 2009)

One.  I like my Cover Girl Lash Blast Waterproof and have no desire for anything else.  It did take years and a lot of money to find that out though!


----------



## shmooby (Nov 24, 2009)

Just two. A black one for my lashes and a clear one for my brows. Mascara doesnt really interest me. I just re-purchase the one I know works well for me when I run out. I prefer to spend my money on more colours rather than tonnes of products that all ultimately do the same thing


----------



## hello_kitty (Nov 24, 2009)

I have 2... well, 3 if you count my MUFE Lash Fibers...  MUFE Smokey Lash and Duwop Lash Venom.  I've had Lash Venom for about a year now, haha.  I ain't skurred of germs.  My Smokey Lash is actually fairly new because my old one dried up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I had a bunch of old ones in my traincase that I tossed a few months ago to clear up space.


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_I ain't skurred of germs._

 
I'm not too scared of germs, either (I refuse to use instant hand sanitizer for the way it causes mutations, and I had swine flu last month), but we're talking the bacteria in old mascara often causing pinkeye and stye.


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 24, 2009)

I only have one open since they're supposed to be thrown out often


----------



## co_quette (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shmooby* 

 
_Just two. A black one for my lashes and a clear one for my brows. Mascara doesnt really interest me. I just re-purchase the one I know works well for me when I run out. I prefer to spend my money on more colours rather than tonnes of products that all ultimately do the same thing_

 
i'm the same way. loreal voluminous is the only mascara i buy. it works and it's relatively inexpensive. i'm sure YSL and dior mascaras are great but i just don't see the point in spending so much money on something that goes bad in no time. i would rather just buy false eyelashes.


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 24, 2009)

I have 1 or 2 at a time.


----------



## hello_kitty (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_I'm not too scared of germs, either (I refuse to use instant hand sanitizer for the way it causes mutations, and I had swine flu last month), but we're talking the bacteria in old mascara often causing pinkeye and stye._

 
Well, for me personally, I use my mascaras far longer than deemed "appropriate" by the public at large and have never had a single issue in the 13 years or so I've been using mascara.  Would I tell someone else to do it?  No.  But I'll continue using mine for about a year or so before tossing (or whenever they just become too "nasty" in my eyes... my MUFE ones do this at about the 4-6 month mark) because that's just what I do, and I'm a bit crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Jaim (Nov 24, 2009)

I have about 8 right now because I work at Sephora and I get a ton of mascaras as gratis!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 24, 2009)

6
Lancome Hypnose
CG Lash Blast
CG Lash Blast Lenght
Maybelline Full 'N Soft 
Maybelline Lash Discovery


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 24, 2009)

Right now 2. :

CG Lashblast (I got the tip on using this from Richie Nickel on youtube - LOVE HIM!)

Also, have Too Faced Lash injection.

Like them both.

Mascara is a pain in the _ _ _ ( etc...)  It' the one product I don't really enjoy putting on at all but you have to!  Just not fun for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One slightly off the topic note on Too Faced:  Got the Queen for a Day set on their website.  SO CUTE!  Check it out on their site or ULTA.


----------



## smellyocheese (Nov 25, 2009)

24 but not counting one that's missing... I'm sure it's around somewhere...


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have about 6 or 7 in rotation at the moment. I put a label on them when I open them so I know how long I have had it open. I usually use a different one everyday or it depends sometimes on my mood or what the weather is like (if it's raining or if I get an allergy attack with watery eyes!). I have some that are waterproof and others that are not. I do have some more mascara but it's just unopened ones that I have to try out that I'm waiting on using till I get ready and throw out one or 2 of the ones that are in rotation now.


----------



## jazmatazz (Nov 25, 2009)

I typically have 2 at a time open. One for more natural lengthening and another for all out voluminous lashes. I try not have to many open at a time because they don't stay good for long.


----------



## reem2790 (Nov 25, 2009)

right now i have my:
diorshow black
CG lashblast
Maybelline Full&Soft
L'oreal Teloscopic clean definition carbon black

quite a fun rotation!


----------



## twilightessence (Nov 26, 2009)

I have two. Both MAC Zoom Lash. I have the regular one in sample size which (I know I'm in the minority here) I love. Then I have the super black one which for some reason I hate. Its just not the same formula to me :S. I need to go buy another Lash Blast, I loved that one. Of a full sized regular Zoom Lash, but after being burned by the other one, I don't know if $13 is worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)

WOW!!!! 21 Mascaras!? thats crazy!! lol! I have ummm... 3. haha!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 26, 2009)

I've 3. Max Factor 2000 Calorie and Rimmel Sexy Curves (waterproof) for everyday use. I use Rimmel one for my lower lashes because my left eye waters easily. The other one I'm using is Maybelline Lash Stiletto.


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

i have 5 or 6 in use right now, and a few different tubes that i'm waiting to try out later


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 9, 2009)

Just my mini Benifit/benefit one! Which was a freebie with some magazine!


----------



## YuzuBunny (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, I just threw out like 5 and put 3 i was going to try up for a swap on another site.

I did own
2 Fresh mascaras (Called Firebird and Supernova i think?)
Lancome Vibrating one
Maybelline Lash Stiletto
Clinique Lash Power (actually one of my faves, bc it doesn't smudge - had to throw out bc it was old)
CG Exact Lash
CG Lash Discovery (sucks...dont' try it)
CG Lash Blast (this one was actually ok, but not love)
Maybelline Sky High Curves

Now I use Revlon Fantasy Lash but I don't really like it. I still haven't found a mascara that I love


----------



## Tavia (Dec 11, 2009)

I have 4 mascaras at the time. 3 from Lancome (Hypnose, Definicils and Fatale) and I just got the Max Factor Lash Extension Effect 2 days ago.
I made a review for all 3 Lancome's mascaras and you can read it here.


----------

